# Hucking frontside off the toes



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Is there some trick to throwing frontside off the toes? Throwing anything more than a front 3 from the toes seems to really throw off balance.


not in particular, its pretty straight forward but it just takes time to get use to throwing it like that if you dont do it often. the only thing is you wanna do more of a backside set up turn then a frontside set up turn. if you can get frontside 5s off the toes getting front rodeos isnt much harder if at all.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I figured so. I just feel like I do not get too snap (rotational) coming from the toes buy going frontside. Going from the heels obviously has as much snap as you can unwind but popping up off the toes just feels like it has so much less amplitude.


----------



## NeverSummer756 (Aug 28, 2011)

Think of it as doing a late spin... If you started too early.. aka.. when your still on the snow.. you're going to catch your edge at eat it. Wait till you're in the air already. Usually a slightly larger jump helps too with a more mellow cheese wedge kicker


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont know how to technically explain it to you, but the secret is in your upper body movement when youre taking off the lip. i approach the lip like im going to do a front 1 or 3 and right before i take off i switch my pressure to my toe edge and turn my left shoulder/head towards my heel side edge(im regular)


----------



## Hc2dabone (Sep 6, 2011)

cause you are spinning of your toes doing more than a 3 requires way more upper rotation. so the head has to be constant look towards the direction your spinning.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

frontside off the toess...

Well i havent really tried on a sizable jump but on flat ground i can get get 3's and a 450' off of hip trannies. wind hard, get on your toe edge but dont lean ( that's what is gonna make you tip out of axis), pop HARD! and get that spin going. Your board will delay the rotation, but the tourque in your lower body will kick it around suuuuuper quick. 


Just takes practice young padewon. That is going to be the most top notch advice I can give ya.


----------

